# New Member



## james1

hi everybody.
I have just come to you and hope that we will become friends!) brought a cake


----------



## aquarius1

Wow thanks. How nice! Welcome to TAM
How can we help?


----------



## Mr.Married

I love cake ..... any kind of cake.


----------



## MattMatt

Welcome to TAM.


----------



## Marc878

Depends on what kinda cake. I'm picky


----------



## james1

MattMatt said:


> Welcome to TAM.


thank you guys all for the feedback love you:smile2:


----------



## SunCMars

On TAM, encourage not this.....give none to the cake eaters....please.

You will soon learn why, and the ominous meaning behind that phrase, 'cake eating'! :|

The @arbitrator will call foul on you if you peddle cake on our playing field.


Lilith- in the past, I was known as Black Moon Lilith.


----------



## arbitrator

SunCMars said:


> On TAM, encourage not this.....give none to the cake eaters....please.
> 
> You will soon learn why, and the ominous meaning behind that phrase, 'cake eating'! :|
> 
> *The @arbitrator will call foul on you if you peddle cake on our playing field.*
> 
> Lilith- in the past, I was known as Black Moon Lilith.


*But I would do it in a most eloquent manner, unless they merited otherwise!*


----------



## Mr.Married

James ...... where's the pie? I'm starving !


----------

